# Spring Project - Garden Lattice



## silence882 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi All,

This spring I decided to build a lattice for some annual vines to climb. May was almost a total washout in the DC area so I managed to get it done in time for spring planting.

Done and planted out:




Here's how I made it:

Step 1. Accept that you have no artistic ability and that that's ok.
Step 2. Steal pattern from internet. I found this on pinterest so I don't know who to give credit to for the design.




Step 3. Convert to b/w and have it printed 44" wide at what used to be Kinko's.
Step 4. Cut out the stencil with an x-acto knife.




Step 5. Tape the stencil to a 4' x 8' piece of pressure treated plywood




Step 6. Transfer the design to the plywood with a sharpie.




Step 7. Drill pilot holes and cut out each piece with a jigsaw.




After 15-20 hours of jigsawing.




Step 8. Attach a frame of double 2x2s to restore lost rigidity to the plywood.
Step 9. Attach 4x4s to the sides, a 2x4 to the bottom, and a 2x6 to the top.




Step 10. Stain to match the deck and other woodwork in the backyard.




Step 11. Dig 3' post holes.
Step 12. Insert lattice and fill post holes with crushed gravel.
Step 13. Plant vines (2 hyacinth bean vines and 1 moonflower).





--Stephen


----------



## gonewild (Jun 4, 2016)

You are out of your mind if you plant vines on that!
That belongs in a bedroom, well sort of a bedroom.
Excellent!


----------



## suzyquec (Jun 4, 2016)

What a beautiful addition to your yard. Even if you "borrowed" the template the craftsmanship is amazing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 4, 2016)

gonewild said:


> You are out of your mind if you plant vines on that!
> That belongs in a bedroom, well sort of a bedroom.
> Excellent!



Yes, makes a lovely headboard.

Instead of making a stencil, couldn't you project the image on to the wood?


----------



## abax (Jun 4, 2016)

Beautiful workmanship and it should age out well. I'd love
to see it again at the end of the summer. If the area is
pretty much full sun, there's an vining Hydrangea that is
lovely and permanent once established. I've forgotten
the name...damned old brain. Actually, anything will look
gorgeous on that...even morning glory.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 4, 2016)

I was wondering how long something like that would last outside in the elements...


----------



## silence882 (Jun 5, 2016)

CambriaWhat said:


> I was wondering how long something like that would last outside in the elements...



It's vertical, all wood is pressure treated, and stained. I'm hoping to get 5-10 years out of it.



abax said:


> Beautiful workmanship and it should age out well. I'd love
> to see it again at the end of the summer. If the area is
> pretty much full sun, there's an vining Hydrangea that is
> lovely and permanent once established. I've forgotten
> ...



I've got a vining Hydrangea in another corner of my yard. I'm not wild about the flowers. I'm probably going to stick with annuals on this one so the design doesn't get permanently obscured.



Linus_Cello said:


> Yes, makes a lovely headboard.
> 
> Instead of making a stencil, couldn't you project the image on to the wood?



Unfortunately I don't have access to a projector outside of work. And they'd look at me funny if I brought a sheet of plywood into the office.



suzyquec said:


> What a beautiful addition to your yard. Even if you "borrowed" the template the craftsmanship is amazing.



Thanks! If someone else designs something I can usually build it. I just don't have an eye for design.



gonewild said:


> You are out of your mind if you plant vines on that!
> That belongs in a bedroom, well sort of a bedroom.
> Excellent!



Half the people I show say to keep it bare and the other half like the idea of the vines. With annuals it'll only be covered from June-October so I like the compromise.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 5, 2016)

Outstanding piece...so much talent/work went into that! Piece of art and I am sure it will draw many admirers. I think a clematis would be a good choice too though it would obscure much of the design.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2016)

That's a lot of work! I'd hate to see it covered up. Maybe some vine that can be trained to surround it.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice but it doesn't look leveloke: (it is parallel with the fence)


----------

